# Bow



## Townsend (Oct 12, 2004)

Any compound bow for sale in sd?


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

:sniper:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Slayer... How do you like the Evolution? I've had mine for about 9 years and love it. Had to have bushings replaced on the upper cam about 2 years ago but it works as good as ever. I still get comments on how quiet it is from nearly everyone that sees me shoot it.


----------

